# Chips, Chunks, or pellets  ???



## hankaye (Jul 24, 2012)

Howdy All;

Am in the process of putting together a 'Mini' WSM.

Need to think about which size/type of wood for smokein'

would be best for use in the Smokey Joe ???

Thanks for your thoughts.

hank


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2012)

Hank, morning and welcome to the forum..... Most folks use briquettes or a similar product to provide the heat for their smokers...  Chunks are added for the smoke flavor....  More chunks = more smoke.... more smoke is not always the best thing as it can overpower the flavor of the meat... It is a personal preference thing and can be tinkered with...  different types of wood provide different flavor profiles from very mild to very strong....   Dave


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2012)

Chunks for me. Varying sizes. Chips burn up to fast.


----------



## hankaye (Jul 25, 2012)

HowdyAll;

Thanks for the replies.

When I lived in Se. Ohio (lots of hardwoods to choose from), I was

 a stick burner. What the heck... had 30 acres of the stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Id just

'prune' a 1" branch and chop it up to get some extra smoke.

Now I'm in Central Utah and ..... well, hickory and most of the rest don't exist here.

Thanks again,

hank


----------

